# Is this a good idea to feed to my mbuna.



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=609&pictureid=5974

The large plant on the left, (I don't know what it is) grows very fast. I can come back at different parts of the day and see new leaves sprouting or growing larger. I was thinking at the rate it is growing, it will probably get as large as desired. Is this plant healthy for my mbunas in my other tank. I was thinking of feeding it to them when it starts to grow too large. Keep in mind it has a little BBA on some of the leaves and i don't want any BBA on my anubias in my 55. What do you guys think?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

like i try to tell folks....RETURN TO NATURE...........research the areas of lake malawi where your fish originate..see what they eat in the wild...then try to replicate that as best as you can...for almost all mbuna ; they live in areas with little or no actual plant life...but a thick carpet of algae on the piles of rocks they inhabit..there are also small creature living in the algae...there are videos of mbuna grazing on the algae and eating the small critters along with it...
so , i would leave the plant alone and grow as much algae as possible for them...if you grow enough of it you will only need to feed a protein type food 2 or 3 times a week...


----------

